# RCN TiVo Q work with online bought TiVo Mini?



## wuy121890 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi, 

I have a question I reached out to RCN through the online chat and was informed that if I bought an TiVo Stream or TiVo Mini through Amazon or TiVo it would not work with the TiVo Q I have through RCN. However, reading some of your threads it seems like it will work? Could someone please help confirm this before I buy one?

My set-up:
Cable/internet wall port splits and connects directly to Tivo Q and to cable modem. Then cable modem connects to router which also is connected to Tivo Q.

So I want to set up a TiVo mini in my other bedroom which has a cable port that works I had the installation guy check (but no cable box). If I set up a mini in this room and plug it into that port will it work on the MoCa network from RCN and be able to watch recorded shows on the Q? Or is it like the RCN person said that I need to rent/pay for a TiVo Mini through RCN. (Also if not through cable port will it work through ethernet port?)

Thank you for the help! First time on the forum.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

In theory it could work, but I haven't seen anyone here try it. You would have to have the Mini on the same Tivo.com as the Q. Seems like that should be able to work but the cable companies may have a block in place. My parents have Suddenlink and are in the same situation. If we lived closer to a Best Buy where I could buy a Mini and return it if it didn't work I would do it, but the nearest one is an hour away. 

If you decide to give it a shot let us know how it works out!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think that TiVo/RCN have a way of allowing you to access your TiVo account via the standard web interface, but you have to call to set it up. Once you do then you should be able to add retail devices to the account and have them work with the RCN equipment. However there could still be some artificial block in place to prevent a retail Mini from working with a Q. I'm not sure if anyone has actually tried that yet or not.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

idk why, but I see more activity for provider provided Tivo's on other forums.
Might try asking there:
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/rcn


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

There is a way to get two full TiVos, one RCN and one retail linked together so that they can stream/transfer content, but I'm not sure if that applies to a Mini having an RCN host. For some bizarre reason, RCN doesn't allow retail TiVos to get to their VOD content.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone ever try this? I have a Tivo Mini I am about to sell but I would give it to my mother if she can use it with her Suddenlink 4 Tuner Premiere.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I don't think it works.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I don't think it works.


Any info to base this on?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

People have asked and I'm not aware of any successful reports.

Plus the anecdote that RCN required their own Stream rental (except for a couple week grace period when it first launched.)


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

wuy121890 said:


> I reached out to RCN through the online chat and was informed that if I bought an TiVo Stream or TiVo Mini through Amazon or TiVo it would not work with the TiVo Q I have through RCN.


1) Retail TiVo minis do not work with RCN TiVo Q.
2) You should use a RCN TiVo PREVIEW instead of a MINI with a RCN TiVo Q unless you don't have a coax connection and only ethernet. The PREVIEW has it's own tuner.
3) The first mini/PREVIEW is $5 with the TiVo Q, the next ones are $10. With the more expensive T6 all minis are $5.
4) You can buy a retail STREAM and it will work with the TiVo Q. However, the rental is only $5 and a STREAM is not something you are going to use for five years. By them RCN will probably upgrade to the T6 which has STREAM capabilities built in.
5) If you have a retail setup (TiVo DVR of any brand and/or minis) then you can't get Video On Demand.



rcnman said:


> There is no plan at this time to allow NON RCN TIVO's access to RCN VOD. Sorry..
> Jason Nealis RCN


Jason is an engineer at RCN, so if you don't believe me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The retail Stream is $130. So the payback at $5/mo is only about 2 years. Also it will have resale value when you're done with it.


----------

